# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Advanced test site B'ham Al. May, 2009

## MicheleS

FYI
The ABO has added the advanced test to the regular site in Birmingham Alabama starting May 2009. :cheers:

----------

